# Veo canales en color hasta el 22 y del 23 para arriba en blanco y negro



## turbina (Dic 7, 2013)

Tengo un televisor LG led de 26", desde hace una semana veo en colores hasta el canal 22 y del 23 para arriba en blanco y negro. Quisiera saber que puedo hacer?


----------



## Marce (Dic 7, 2013)

llevarlo a arreglar


----------



## morta (Dic 7, 2013)

mucha perdida de señal en el cable coaxil o se te colgó el vecino de tu cable


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2013)

turbina dijo:


> Tengo un televisor LG led de 26", desde hace una semana veo en colores hasta el canal 22 y del 23 para arriba en blanco y negro. Quisiera saber que puedo hacer?



¿ Intentaste hacer una re-sintonización automática ?


----------



## sergiot (Dic 9, 2013)

Es muy posible que está en modo Pal-N y algunos canales los estén transmitiendo en NTSC, los del cable son de cambiar la norma de transmisión sin avisarle a nadie.

Probá de ponerlo en automatico.


----------



## marcos pedreañez (Dic 11, 2013)

Mi estimado amigo trata de ver por el sistema como esta configurado ,ponlo en transmición  NTSC


----------



## sergiot (Dic 12, 2013)

Estimado Turbina, no se de que parte de Argentina sos, pero te cuento que la semana pasada me pasó con un cliente que le había reparado un tv Grundig 5º generación, cuando lo llevo veo que pasa los mismo, color hasta el 22 y del 23 para arriba en b/n, con la configuración del remoto vi que no pasaba nada, asi que supuse que no funcionaba en ntsc, cosa muy común en estos tv's, esta semana me lo traje a casa para ver este tema y efectivamente no funcionaba en ntsc, lo probé con un DVD, reparo la parte de croma y lo llevo al cliente, configuro con el remoto y listo, todos con color.

Conclusión, los del cable están cambiando la norma de color cada ves que se les cante, y además en las bandas que se les cante también, justo coincide que el 23 de cable está arriba de canal 13, y el 22 está abajo del 7, esto hablando en frecuencias.

Si los tv's están en automatico no te enteras que de estás cosas.


----------



## jairotev (Dic 16, 2013)

Hola amigo, puede que sea un problema de memoria, prueba quitando la memoria y ve que sucede.


----------

